
How I type 156 words per minute [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ArVtCQqQRE
======
karmakaze
An interesting topic, but all I got out of this was to practice on
10FastFingers.com and 'make noise' by striking the keys as you type, which I
already knew. Also no mention of alternate layouts.

